# Einen String in ein großes Array of Byte eintragen.



## Ralle (1 Februar 2012)

Ich habe ein großes Array.
Von 2000-2039 soll drin ein String abgelegt werden.
Wie bekomme ich am einfachsten die 40 Byte mit den Char des Strings beschieben?
Sprache wäre ST.


----------



## Neals (1 Februar 2012)

array: ARRAY[1..5000] OF BYTE;
string : STRING[40];

MEMSET(ADR(string), 0, SIZEOF(string));
MEMCPY(ADR(array) + 2000, ADR(string), 40);


----------



## Ralle (1 Februar 2012)

Memset ist bei mir nicht nötig, Memcopy tut das Korrekte, danke!


----------



## xenon185 (3 Februar 2015)

Ich bin gerade dabei mich in Codesys einzuarbeiten und möchte mehr in ST Programmieren.
Die  beiden oben genannten Funktionen finde ich sehr nützlich für mein  Projekt. Nur finde ich die bibliothek nicht in der die beiden Funktionen  aufgeführt sind.
Kann mir da einer von euch weiterhelfen?
Mfg


----------

